# Need laptop for normal use and playing at lowest setting of battlefield



## mastersquall (Sep 21, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

It's Around 30k can go up if product is too much value for money
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Any day would prefer light laptop if its near my budget else no issue in normal laptop weight



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
I will be using it for browsing(I always keep 50+ tabs open in my chrome) and watching movie and music 99% time but if it can play battlefield 4 at lowest setting that would great but not necessarily must have 

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Thinking if i3 5th gen or i5 5th gen . As I heard AMD A8 is slower in daily to daily work compare to i3 5th gen 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Would be great if it has backlight keyboard else no issue


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2015)

Try to get a second hand laptop with 750M. Laptops in 30k budget have crap GPUs, won't be able to run BF4 on lowest settings.


----------



## mastersquall (Sep 21, 2015)

It's not necessary it must run BF4 Its just optional . I have gaming desktop for it 

Few laptop I have chosen
Acer Aspire E5-573 Notebook (NX.MVHSI.042) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Linux) (Gray) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
HP 15-ac044TU Notebook (5th Gen Core i3- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## mastersquall (Sep 22, 2015)

How's this
*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=271989752037


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

mastersquall said:


> How's this
> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=271989752037



We got a winner. Nobody expects an i5 proccy with dGPU at this budget. Get it.


----------



## mastersquall (Dec 27, 2015)

Just to update i got my self acer laptop with i3 5th gen 4gb ram 1tb HDD for 26k . Last not least it run battlefield


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2015)

mastersquall said:


> Just to update i got my self acer laptop with i3 5th gen 4gb ram 1tb HDD for 26k . Last not least it run battlefield



GPU ?


----------



## mastersquall (Jan 2, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> GPU ?


It has inbuilt GPU HD Graphics 5500


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2016)

you are running BF4 or BF3?


----------



## human (Feb 13, 2016)

mastersquall said:


> Just to update i got my self acer laptop with i3 5th gen 4gb ram 1tb HDD for 26k . Last not least it run battlefield


How's it going ? Planning to get something similar. Dell and HP are expensive than this...


----------



## mastersquall (Feb 13, 2016)

human said:


> How's it going ? Planning to get something similar. Dell and HP are expensive than this...



I can understand you situation . I got its warranty upgrade to 3years in which 1year is also cover accidental damage .

Now about performance its doing great I play at least two hours on it . Use battlefield auto graphic option else you will keep getting low ram error
Two thing negative is 
1. RAM its less . My advice get it upgrade to 8gb . 
2. if you try to upgrade Urself then warranty get void :/ . so only way is service centre.


----------

